# The greatest website of all time (on topic)



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I just discovered the Sports Illustrated Vault website. It has every article, every picture, every cover, and every ad ever run in the 54 year history of Sports Illustrated.

Wow.

And for Blazer fans, unbelievable historical nuggets (not Denver) like this one:

http://vault.sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1093313/index.htm



> It is not merely that Portland is in the throes of Blazermania, Part II—7-month-old babies attend team practices; a truck driver named D. D. Albritton records a country-and-Western masterpiece entitled Blazer Mania. Nor is it just that the team is defending its NBA championship with a zeal seldom seen outside a college campus. It is the fairly outrageous numbers the champions have been compiling that have people leafing through the pages of the record books.
> 
> Before the All-Star Game, Portland won its last five games by margins of 23, 35, 35, 20 and 20 points. Last Friday night, after the Blazers had crushed Golden State 112-92, Rick Barry was approached warily by an interviewer. Barry had scored three baskets in the game, which was an improvement over the last time he played against Portland, when he scored, uh, one. Barry was asked were the Blazers good, better, or best?
> 
> "This team deserves any comparison anybody wants to make," Barry said. "The old Celtics, the Knicks, Philly with Wilt, L.A. with Wilt, anybody. It's a clinic whenever you play them. They get the ball out and ram it down your throat. Walton is a great center who does everything, and all the rest complement each other. The Blazers may be the most ideal team ever put together."


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

LOVE IT!!! Thanks for alerting me to this, chris_in_pdx.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Hey, even the swimsuit models are in the vault!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Cindy sure was a hottie back before hair sprouted out of that mole on her face.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Cindy sure was a hottie back before hair sprouted out of that mole on her face.


Remember Cheryl Tiegs?


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

The SI Swimsuit issue used to be relevent before the internet and the absolute ease of downloading all of the sick midgit tranny porn (or any other kind of porn) you want at the touch of a button. The Swimsuit issue back in the day was pretty much the only outlet that a teenage boy had to look at semi-clothed beautiful women with the implied context that it was okay because it was in SI and it was a "fashion show". I had a chance to check out the latest issue with Beyonce or some other B-list celebrity "finally take it off for the camera". Hell, I've seen more of her flesh on TMZ.com than anything they put in that magazine, what's my motivation to buy it? But it did have a place in teenage wanking history and made many women stars because of it (Kathy Ireland, Cindy Crawford, Ella What's-her-name, etc.).


----------



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome site, great tip


----------

